# suche WEBSPACE OHNE traffic limit



## shithead (10. April 2002)

hi, wir(mein coder und ich) sind gerade dabei ein neues projekt auf die beine zu stellen, nur das problem ist, dass die page viel traffic verursachen wird, und deshalb sind wir auf der suche nach nen provider, bei dem es kein traffic limit gibt, und wenns geht auch mehrer 100mb speicherplatz, da es ja space gibt, zb ne "visitenkarte" die kein limit habn .. aber da sind eh nur paar kb, also sowas nicht sondern nen richtiger poweraccount

cya und thx

ps: da es kein richtiges forum dafür gibt, hab es einfach mal hier gepostet


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

geh zu kickme.to/raw da gibts nen linkbereich über webspace oder benutz die Suchfunktion aber pass auf das sexpopup auf!


----------



## Systemcrash (10. April 2002)

das gibts auf http://www.Cybotech.de

60 MB Speicherplatz 
PHP 3/4
MySQL
PHP-MyAdmin 


(Kostenlos natürlich )


----------



## dune911 (20. April 2002)

schau mal bei http://www.levanzo.de
für 5 € ne menge + unlimited traffic


----------



## Thomas Lindner (20. April 2002)

Also, ich kann empfehlen:



PROSITE


----------



## crimbler (20. April 2002)

Hallo melde dich mal bei mir per mail: crimbler@gmx.ch oder icq: 33190324.
Kann dir ein angebot machen
ca 10 euro im monat mit 150 mb (auch bis zu 350) ohne traffic limit

Gruss

crimbler


----------



## Tommy (29. April 2002)

Also,

erstmal gibt es kein Unlimited Traffic, was einfach daran liegt liegt, dass es Hardwaretechnisch eine Leitung nunmal ein bestimmtes Limit hat.

Wer aber über 100 GB Traffic nun unbedingt als nötig ansieht, der sollte einfach mal bei Hostern in den USA schauen. Die Regel lautet so ab 50 GB minimum für ordentliche Angebote.

Aber, welche Seite braucht mal wirklich solche Mengen an Traffic ?

Und wer einen deutschen Hostern kennt, der Unlimited verspricht - der soll doch einfach mal in die AGB schauen und wir bei 99% der Fälle lesen, dass es zwar unlimited Traffic gibt, aber nicht für euch :/


----------



## Neuk (29. April 2002)

levanzo.de hört sich sehr gut an.... wo ist da der Haken???

Hat jemand Webspace bei levanzo.de ??


----------



## Tommy (30. April 2002)

Ich habe gerade mit den Nachbarn geredet, er war früher Kunde dort und nach seiner Aussage ein Saftladen: Sein KK hat Wochen benötigt, die Seite brauchten ziemlich lange zum Laden,...


----------



## sam (7. Juni 2002)

http://www.sandoba.de


----------



## Iwein (11. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Systemcrash _
> *das gibts auf http://www.Cybotech.de
> 
> 60 MB Speicherplatz
> ...



Kann sein das ich blind bin, aber da gibt es keinen Webspace umsonst. Wenn ja wo?


----------



## Deemax (12. Juni 2002)

Also http://www.Cybotech.de macht irgendwie einen merkwürdigen Eindruck. Ein Provider der keine eigene feste IP hat sondern eine dynamische ist doch schon seltsam. 

Allerdings sagt das nichts über seine Qualität aus.


----------



## Klon (12. Juni 2002)

Also ich glaube zwar nicht das euer Project soviel Traffic verschlingen wird (ich hatte seit mitte 2000 über 850000 Impressions, teils 50 000 pro Woche und hab meine 6GB bei Puretec nie überschritten) aber wenn du trozdem meinst sowas zu brauchen schlage ich vor du besorgst dir eine Box die anner OC3 oder höher hängt.
Die Preise sind enorm da sollte klar sein oder?

Hier mal eine Preisliste eines GÜNSTIGEN US Anbieters der bis bis auf OC48 raufgeht.
http://www.ecttelecom.com/t1.html#799

Also wenn du wirklich sicher bist das du unlimited Traffic brauchst(sagen wir Vollauslastung einer 100mBps Pipe) dann meld dich mal bei mir in ICQ und du kannst dir mal 3 Boxes anschaun die wir ham.


----------



## Dana (10. Juli 2002)

*Evanzo*gähn**

Mal kurz was zu evanzo...

ich bin dort hin, gerade wegen dem unlimited traffic...ABER:

die sind dort so langsam...da kannst du nix datenbanklastiges oder was mit grafiken schnell abrufen...
Ich kann es mir halt auch so erklären, bei dem Angebot werden einige mit Datenbanken und viel traffic hinwechseln...und wenn die alle auf einem Server hocken, tja...das wird wohl sehr lahm.
Ich würde halt eher nen eigenen Server nehmen...da gibt es gute Angebote.

Dana


----------

